# Camera skin for 5D MK III



## sama (Sep 5, 2013)

Anybody used this product to protect your 5D III ? It looks ugly to some but may be good for transport.

BTW, couldn't find a LCD screen protector for the top info plate. Where to find one please ?


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 5, 2013)

I use GGS optical glass protectors from Amazon.com. The 5DIII version includes a protector for the info LCD.

http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Protector-optical-5D-III/dp/B008BYO1E8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1378407271&sr=8-3&keywords=ggs+lcd+protector


----------



## Ewinter (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one of these. The hard screen cover it comes with sucks but beyond that it's amazing


----------



## sama (Sep 5, 2013)

FTb-n said:


> I use GGS optical glass protectors from Amazon.com. The 5DIII version includes a protector for the info LCD.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Protector-optical-5D-III/dp/B008BYO1E8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1378407271&sr=8-3&keywords=ggs+lcd+protector



I have no problem with the rear lcd screen protector but the top info lcd have some curve and glass protector won't fit. I broke one when trying to apply a little pressure on it. Will try the GGS you recommended. Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Sama,
I bought one of these for my 40D, fitted it and hated the way it felt in the hand, can't really put a finger on what it was though, it fit real snug, did not slop around, did what it was meant to do! I just didn't like it, much prefered the feel of the bare camera. Also I wasn't convinced that it offered enough extra protection to justify putting up with the way it felt, I put it back in the box and put it on the shelf.
I do however keep looking at the box on the shelf and only a couple of days ago I thought I should try it again, thought as the 40D is now my backup to a 7D it might benefit from the extra protection.

I would see if you can hold a camera that is wearing one before you buy one as this is a very subjective item! 

Hope this is of some help to you.

Cheers Graham.

Edit I also use the 2 piece GGS screen protectors on my cameras and found them a good fit and easy to apply.


----------

